# "Break in" a new Kimber



## GrkPilot (Feb 13, 2008)

I just got a new custom Gold Combat SS II. Do you have any suggestions on what ammo to use to break it in. Which brand do you think is the cleanest?


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

The last 2 new Kimbers I bought have both worked 100% out of the box.

Whatever factory FMJ you can find at a decent price is the best thing to get started. Lead might be cheaper, but a new barrel might (or might not) have some rough spots that want to grab lead. If there is any roughness, a couple hundred rounds of FMJ should smooth it out.

Your pistol probably does not need to be broken in; it just wants to be shot.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

The proper break in is 200 rounds jacketed ball ammo, clean and lube than another 200 rounds of the same.

You dont have to do the 200 rounds at the same time, just dont shoot more than 200 before stopping and cleaning.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I take a new pistol out of the box and learn how to tear it down. I check for burrs or metal shavings. I put it back together and lube it lightly. Take it to the range and run a hundred rounds of ball through it. I haven't had any problems with one yet. Knock on wood. Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

wboggs said:


> The proper break in is 200 rounds jacketed ball ammo, clean and lube than another 200 rounds of the same.
> 
> You dont have to do the 200 rounds at the same time, just dont shoot more than 200 before stopping and cleaning.


Actually what I posted is what Kimber requires as a break in process; read your instructions.


----------



## GrkPilot (Feb 13, 2008)

Thank you, do you guys have any opinion as far as ammo? Are all companies the same or some better that others. UMC 185 gr. or Federal 230gr. any opinion would be appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

Any ball jacketed will work for a break in; if you're using the ammo for protection, Gold Dots are best IMO. Other than that, factory ammo is factory ammo. If you want accurate stuff, your next investment ought to be reloading equipment.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I roll my own but if I didn't I would get Winchester White Box at Walley World.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I reload a lot too but if I was to buy some break in ammo that Walmart White Box Winchester would pretty well and is easy on the wallet.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

DevilsJohnson said:


> I reload a lot too but if I was to buy some break in ammo that Walmart White Box Winchester would pretty well and is easy on the wallet.


That's usually the kind of ammo I break em in with, just make sure it's jacketed.


----------



## Mach One Man (Jan 11, 2008)

Go to your nearest Wally World & pick up 2 boxes of Winchester Western White box $28.88 each (100 round) & head for the range! I stripped mine down first, cleaned it & lubed it with the little packet that came with the gun. Have a ball, congrats on your sweet purchase. :smt023


----------



## GrkPilot (Feb 13, 2008)

Mach One Man said:


> Go to your nearest Wally World & pick up 2 boxes of Winchester Western White box $28.88 each (100 round) & head for the range! I stripped mine down first, cleaned it & lubed it with the little packet that came with the gun. Have a ball, congrats on your sweet purchase. :smt023


Thank you, I got Winchester White and American Eagle Federal 230 gr. and tried them both. They work great. Thank you all.


----------

